
U.S, Israel developed Flame virus to slow Iranian nuclear efforts, officials say - swatkat
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-israel-developed-computer-virus-to-slow-iranian-nuclear-efforts-officials-say/2012/06/19/gJQA6xBPoV_story.html
======
magic_haze
I find it quite ironic that both this article and the nsa one are on the front
page at the same time. Something that is supposedly top-secret is leaking all
over the place, while something that ought to be open is completely clamped
down shut.

------
dfc
Is there anything new in the article?*

* This is not a disparaging comment, it is a legitimate question.

~~~
jeffgreco
I think this is the first high level source acknowledging authorship of Flame
-- the recent big NYT piece on the Bush/Obama cyberwar only featured official
acknowledgment of Stuxnet.

------
wahsd
I guess China is now free to create their own shitware to slow American
economic recovery no? The supremacist attitudes in our country are unbounded.

~~~
cema
If USA had threatened China with destruction and had been known to actively
work towards that goal, then yes, China would be right to resist. This is not
the case, and therefore your question is invalid. (It also smells like the
party line of anti-Americanism, which is sad to witness on HN.)

------
beedogs
God forbid some _other_ country in the region acquire nuclear technology.

I find it exceedingly hypocritical and pathetic that Israel wants to stop the
spread of nuclear arms in the Middle East when it's sitting on the only
(massive) stockpile.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Going the extra mile to prevent a country which is your avowed enemy and an
avid supporter of major international terrorist organizations is not
"hypocritical" it's the very definition of sanity.

The Iranians are decent people on the whole. The Iranian regime is not the
sort of organization you want having control of anything sharper than a
crayon.

~~~
wellwellwell
Russians are somewhat nice people too, but their regimes from 1900 until now,
scares the sh*t out of me, more than any other regime, ever. I think we should
take their nukes away from them as soon as possible.

------
DividesByZero
Sourcing unnamed 'western officials' doesn't lend this too much credibility,
however this could have grave consequences for how governments deal with
communication networks, and therefore the internet

------
yaix
Wasn't that kind of obvious after the discovered similarities that suggested
"cooperation" between Flame and Stux developers? Pandoras box is open, will be
interesting to see what follows.

------
seclorum
Serious question: Why isn't this considered an act of war?

~~~
ajuc
Because Iran would lose a war.

------
acqq
The "Israel April attacks" mentioned in the text:

<http://m.upi.com/story/UPI-85701335473868/>

------
excuse-me
In other news - "vatican inhabitant with big hat is a catholic shock"

